# ZMI pushers.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I ordered a zmi pusher today. Anyone using one and do you like it?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

lawn king;1843174 said:


> I ordered a zmi pusher today. Anyone using one and do you like it?


i ordered one a couple weeks ago.. 6' for my sub compact… it was supposed to be done saturday and shipped this week, but haven't heard back from them yet. hope to get it soon


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im still waiting, they tell me it will be in tuesday 12 9 14.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow ive had mine for almost 2 weeks


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We have broken snowfall records here in boston this winter! This pusher saved the day for me!


----------

